# My lathe



## Lordgarth (Apr 4, 2014)

Just finished restoring this older Sherline





Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## sssfox (Apr 4, 2014)

That looks great.
Now, what are you going to make?


----------



## Lordgarth (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks. Well I'm going to build a mini steam engine castings from PM research. I'll post some pics when I finish


Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## kquiggle (Apr 4, 2014)

Beautiful - almost has a "steampunk" look to it. I mean that as a compliment - it could go in my drawing room as a piece of art (if I had a drawing room).


----------



## Lordgarth (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks kquiggle I appreciate your high praise 


Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## Lordgarth (Apr 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Apr 5, 2014)

That's really a beautiful piece.  Nice work restoring it. 

Todd


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 5, 2014)

So where did you get the base looks like an import tool box base  .
Tin


----------



## Lordgarth (Apr 5, 2014)

I made the base.
I put the lathe motor inside and the motor that drives the cross slide too


Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## Lordgarth (Apr 5, 2014)

The base is made of teak because of its water resistance and high durability 


Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice !!! Hope you were not offended by me thinking it was an import. Grizzly and others do sell similar intermediate  tool chests.
Tin


----------



## Lordgarth (Apr 5, 2014)

No I took it as a compliment thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 5, 2014)

Definitely shows craftsmanship. 

Hats off to the guys that take the time to build in there shops. 

Tin


----------



## UH1medic (Apr 5, 2014)

Very nice craftsmanship. How will cutting oils and solvents work on that finish?


Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## Lordgarth (Apr 5, 2014)

Most furniture polishes are oil based 
So as long as I wipe is clean after a project it will be fine


Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## BaronJ (Apr 5, 2014)

Lordgarth said:


> View attachment 69230
> View attachment 69231
> View attachment 69232
> 
> ...



Now that is a pretty little thing.  Almost as if it should be in a glass case !


----------



## Lordgarth (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks Baronj


Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## _Axel_ (Nov 17, 2014)

Do you use that dial test indicator holder as a length stop as well? 

The whole set up is very classy, I've been thinking of doing something like this to my machine too.


----------



## prjones76 (Nov 20, 2014)

Wow, the cabinet and lathe look great and very handy for keeping the tooling together. I like the location of the power controls so you don't have to reach over the lathe when it is running. Nice set up to indeed!


----------



## Lordgarth (Nov 21, 2014)

_Axel_ said:


> Do you use that dial test indicator holder as a length stop as well?
> 
> The whole set up is very classy, I've been thinking of doing something like this to my machine too.







Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## Lordgarth (Nov 21, 2014)

_Axel_ said:


> Do you use that dial test indicator holder as a length stop as well?
> 
> The whole set up is very classy, I've been thinking of doing something like this to my machine too.




I use the dial manly for measuring a part but it does stop the cross slide from hitting the headstock


Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## Lordgarth (Nov 21, 2014)

_Axel_ said:


> Do you use that dial test indicator holder as a length stop as well?
> 
> The whole set up is very classy, I've been thinking of doing something like this to my machine too.




I use the dial manly for measuring a part but it does stop the cross slide from hitting the headstock



Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## Lordgarth (Nov 21, 2014)

_Axel_ said:


> Do you use that dial test indicator holder as a length stop as well?
> 
> The whole set up is very classy, I've been thinking of doing something like this to my machine too.




I use the dial manly for measuring a part but it does stop the cross slide from hitting the headstock



Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## prjones76 (Nov 21, 2014)

I like the clean design for the dial indicator holder and easy to adjust for maximum range of the DI. I did something similar for my old Unimat SL 1000 lathe with a 3" swing. I posted the overall lathe view photos at

http://www.homemadetools.net/lathe-modifications

and the dial indicator details at (x-axis has analog 2" range and y-axis has a digital 1" range).

http://www.homemadetools.net/adjustable-dial-indicator-holders

and the adjustable carriage stops at 

http://www.homemadetools.net/lathe-carriage-and-milling-stops


----------



## Lordgarth (Dec 6, 2014)

Your design is nice and I liked your quick change post
Very smart design  


Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## prjones76 (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks. The lathe improvements have been a fun project. The QCTP has been very useful for switching between HSS and carbide insert cutting tools. Recently, I have been making more tool holders for the QCTP using a 60 degree dovetail cutter I purchased from eBay. Here is the link to the finished tool holders

http://www.homemadetools.net/qctp-holders

Tonight a started a new machining project to build the compound stationary marine steam engine based on the plans from "The Shop Wisdom of Rudy Kouhoupt". Just finished the layout of the upper entablature using my surface plate and a digital surface gage (an early Christmas present). I hope to post the photos as I progress.


----------



## Lordgarth (Dec 8, 2014)

Very nice and clean
So what kind of steam engines are you working on, I've build them as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## prjones76 (Dec 9, 2014)

This new stationary steam engine project will be for a small compound marine steam engine model that can run on either steam or compressed air (but compressed air requires different lubrication techniques). I just finished collecting all the raw materials so I am ready to start building. The plans and photos are from the first book in a four book series &#8220;The Shop Wisdom of Rudy Kouhoupt&#8221;. I own the books and I made copies for my shop notebook. The only parts I won&#8217;t make are the stainless steel threaded rod materials and nuts. The finished engine will weigh about 5 pounds and fit into approximately 3&#8221;W x 5&#8221;L x 6.5&#8221;H space. The two cylinder bores are 0.875&#8221; for the high pressure side and 1.250&#8221; for the low pressure side and both have a 0.812&#8221; stroke. The reversing valve gear is based on a Stephenson&#8217;s link motion. The engine is self-starting except for one very small potential dead spot which is highly unlikely but can be overcome by temporarily supplying high pressure steam to both the LP and HP cylinders using a manual bypass valve (or just rotating the flywheel by hand). 

Here is the first build photo showing drilling the holes in the entablature that supports the cylinders. I use the x and y axis dial indicators to locate the holes (after manual layout on a surface plate). My x-axis dial indicator has only 2" of movement and for this part I need around 4" of measurement. I can overcome this limitation by using  additional extensions from a dial indicator depth gage (just have to keep track of the 1" or 2" offsets). By the way, in this case aligning the vise precisely is fast and simple because of the vise side clamps I made for this purpose. It takes around one minute to set the alignment to within 0.0005" across the vise fixed jaw. I included a photo of the alignment process. The vise clamp info can be found at http://www.homemadetools.net/screwless-vise-clamps-2.


----------



## SmithDoor (Dec 9, 2014)

Looks great like the base with draws
 It is also space friendly

 Dave 



Lordgarth said:


> Just finished restoring this older SherlineView attachment 69184
> View attachment 69185
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lordgarth (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks it was fun restoring and I'm very pleased with it.  A very accurate and powerful machine for it's size


Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------

